# Maps without Text? (ignore)



## Sigurd (Mar 22, 2007)

I hate showing a map to players with big letters directing their attention to particular areas. The maps are so beautiful I don't want to modify them and I certainly don't want to not use them.

Is it possible to get graphics of the player maps without the text layer? It would be a whole lot classier.


Sigurd


Sorry, my Mistake. I found the mostly unlabeled maps in the map pdf file.

my apologies.


----------

